# 7 Weeks Old Puppy Sleeping



## chanwhk (Apr 7, 2011)

Kimba is a 7 weeks old English Cream Golden Retriever.. I've had him for 3 nights now.. it seems that he is feeling too hot to fall asleep sometime.. during the day he would go outside and sleep on the wooden floor. At night, I'll keep him in my room with carpet and I tried to keep in in his crate but he doesn't like it and want to go outside to the wooden floor. I didn't let him.. but he would lay around and change places every few mins until he eventually fall asleep.. I now have my windows opened a little for cold air to come in.

The crate is those fold-able wire cage. I didn't get any pads or soft bed since it looks like he will get too hot and doesn't like it.

Do you guys think its getting too hot? is this normal? should i consider a cooling bed?

He also doesn't like me to close its crate door.. if I close it he would cry and bark.. I had to wait till he's asleep to close it... is there anyway to help him feel more comfortable in his crate? 

Thanks


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

He is so cute. It takes time for them to get used to the crate but if you persivere things get better. Goldens have a lot of fur and can get hot easily. The bare bottom of a crate is usually cooler like your wood floor.

That said, at 7 weeks puppies will get up a lot and sleep in short spurts. This continues for a while but the time sleeping increases as they get older (similar to being able to hold their pee).


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Bayne loves to lie on the floor by the kitchen door where there is cool air coming under the door. (not good for our heating bills though LOL)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's adorable. With the crate, you have to be prepared for him to fuss and cry to get out. He will learn to be patient and quiet in the crate over time. Make it a fun place for him, feed him in the crate, give him treats in the crate, fill a Kong toy with treats and let him have it in the crate, etc.


----------



## chanwhk (Apr 7, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> Make it a fun place for him, feed him in the crate, give him treats in the crate, fill a Kong toy with treats and let him have it in the crate, etc.


I try to feed him in crate.. and put toys in it.. it will just take the toy out and go somewhere.. he also seems to prefer biting shoes and chair then Kong with stuffing inside..:doh:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh I don't think you will ever get him trained....I think I MUST take him off your hands. : WHAT AN ADORABLE PUPPY!!!!

It is still early in your new adventures, he could be a touch stressed too with his new environment. We really rock a puppies world when we bring them home. I second no crate pads, and give time he will be fine. 

They do want to be with you, it will be fine. You will see.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

What does he do when he wakes up and finds the crate door closed? If he cries/barks and you open it, then you are teaching him how to get you to open the door. You should close it when he goes in and let him learn to be patient.

I would give him the thing he loves best (food or food stuffed Kong) and close the door so he can't take it out anywhere. He may fuss a bit at first so you need to make sure he's tired so he'll fall asleep.

Make sure you have a good playtime with him. A tired puppy is a good puppy.

Beyond all that, he's still a baby and doesn't really know what he wants. Over time he'll catch on to the routine. BTW, our was/is a foot biter. When she gets excited she STILL goes for the feet!


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Another technique is to put his food in the crate and close the door with the dog on the outside. He will beg to go in.


----------



## chanwhk (Apr 7, 2011)

Maxs Mom said:


> Oh I don't think you will ever get him trained....I think I MUST take him off your hands. : WHAT AN ADORABLE PUPPY!!!!
> 
> It is still early in your new adventures, he could be a touch stressed too with his new environment. We really rock a puppies world when we bring them home. I second no crate pads, and give time he will be fine.
> 
> They do want to be with you, it will be fine. You will see.


Yeah. he is adorable and everyone who saw him thinks so too. 

I'll give it some more time and see how he adapts


----------



## chanwhk (Apr 7, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> What does he do when he wakes up and finds the crate door closed?


I tried to keep him inside for a while.. he would just whine a little when he first wake up in the morning and only when he knows i'm awake. During the day.. he would whine... then bark.. and it goes on and on.. I let him bark for a little then let him out..



Penny's Mom said:


> I would give him the thing he loves best (food or food stuffed Kong) and close the door so he can't take it out anywhere.


he would drop the bone.. kong.. treat.. toy.. whatever it has and stand by the crate door and start whine and bark as soon as he fines out the door is shut



Penny's Mom said:


> Make sure you have a good playtime with him. A tired puppy is a good puppy.


I'll try to tired him :bowl:



Penny's Mom said:


> BTW, our was/is a foot biter. When she gets excited she STILL goes for the feet!


He sometimes goes for the feet.. or hands


----------



## chanwhk (Apr 7, 2011)

Mavrk said:


> Another technique is to put his food in the crate and close the door with the dog on the outside. He will beg to go in.


haha.. i'll definitely try that.. even just to satisfy myself.. haha


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

I got my puppy at 6 weeks and he was the exact same way. He HATED to be in his crate. He whined and cried so much, I whined and cried. LOL. You have to kind of learn what the different whines and cries are. With Dexter, he'd cry to get out and would eventually stop if I ignored him or put my fingers in his cage (his crate was beside my bed) and let him lick me. If he needed to use the bathroom, he wouldn't stop.

At first, I would turn out all the lights, put his blankey and a pillow on my bed for him to sleep on and one of his favorite stuffed animals. Once he fell asleep, I'd move him to his crate and he'd be fine for a few hours. OR I'd roll up a towel, warm it in the microwave for about 30 seconds, and put it in bed with him so it'd feel like a littermate was with him.

I always felt like that crate was small, but it was big enough for him to go in, turn around, and lay down. 

He is 10 weeks old now & too big for that crate now, and I moved him to his full size crate. He is much happier in that crate. I put him in there and tell him he's a good boy and he gets a treat each time so he knows the crate is a good place and not a punishment (even if it's a time out to me LOL). He has a water bottle on the door so he can drink if he needs to. I say "it's naptime Dex" or "It's bedtime" and cover the door with a blanket. He may bark once or twice if I'm still in the room, but if I go out he's usually quiet until he wakes up.

I have a large plastic one instead of the large wire one. I am going to get a wire one too because they are so easy to fold up and carry. The plastic is just for when he's in my room. I keep it about 68-70 in my room so he's usually comfortable. If it's too hot he WILL NOT sleep and it's miserable for the both of us.


----------



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

How is that an English cream color?


----------



## chanwhk (Apr 7, 2011)

dexter0125 said:


> I got my puppy at 6 weeks and he was the exact same way. He HATED to be in his crate. He whined and cried so much, I whined and cried. LOL. You have to kind of learn what the different whines and cries are. With Dexter, he'd cry to get out and would eventually stop if I ignored him or put my fingers in his cage (his crate was beside my bed) and let him lick me. If he needed to use the bathroom, he wouldn't stop.


shuu... he is asleep now.. i just put Kimba to crate.. when to toilet.. enjoyed his symphony for a while.. then he stopped.. until i got out.. whine a little.. no good to me.. now he is asleep..:new (18):

I'll have approx two hours of peace:crossfing

I'll try the hot towel method tonight to help him sleep


----------



## chanwhk (Apr 7, 2011)

Almanac said:


> How is that an English cream color?


its the yellow lightings at my home.. plus he's a little muddy from toilet trip


----------



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

chanwhk said:


> its the yellow lightings at my home.. plus he's a little muddy from toilet trip


but his ears are so dark? He seems darker than my puppy who isn't that light. I dunno maybe it really is the lighting? Do you have any more pictures?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG he is so adorable, I wish you many years of happiness!
He will get use to the crate in time. Lots of good suggestions here.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

That's just too precious!


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Glad to hear he is in his crate. My puppy would probably like a cool towel more than a warm one. You could also wear an old shirt so it gets your scent. Then put that in the crate. Some dogs like that.

Generally, the color of the ear is the color they will be (or close to it). It might be the lighting combined with the floor coloration that is tricking the camera. I actually like the color of his ears in the picture and would think that would make a great adult color. How do they look in real life?


----------



## chanwhk (Apr 7, 2011)

Almanac said:


> but his ears are so dark? He seems darker than my puppy who isn't that light. I dunno maybe it really is the lighting? Do you have any more pictures?


his ear is darker then the body.. and the breeder said it won't grow to the color of the ear.

This is his father's Pedigree

his mother has darker ears.. Pedigree


----------



## chanwhk (Apr 7, 2011)

Bob Dylan said:


> OMG he is so adorable, I wish you many years of happiness!
> He will get use to the crate in time. Lots of good suggestions here.


thanks.. Yeah.. he is .. Can't wait for him to grow bigger and learn more


----------



## chanwhk (Apr 7, 2011)

Mavrk said:


> You could also wear an old shirt so it gets your scent. Then put that in the crate. Some dogs like that.


Had my pant and shirt in there since day 1.. lol





Mavrk said:


> Generally, the color of the ear is the color they will be (or close to it). It might be the lighting combined with the floor coloration that is tricking the camera. I actually like the color of his ears in the picture and would think that would make a great adult color. How do they look in real life?


His body's just creamy white.. (tho now its more brown due to dirt.. :）a little darker on the back and ears. Breeder said it won't grow to the color of the ear tho. As I was concern about that too. His father is basically creamy white all around and mother has a little darker ears


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

He is the cutest puppy!!! Congrats! 
My crazy pup - Chloe use to do this too. I got Chloe when she was about 8 weeks and it was the middle of June - it was HOT! 
She use to prefer the balcony outside as opposed to the a/c inside - I don't know why. I crate trained her too. Some nights it was the only way to get some sleep - if i let her fall asleep outside and once she was asleep pick her up and put her in her crate. She got over this stunt by the time she was 11-12 weeks. Chloe loves her crate - she sleeps in every night with the crate door open and everything. 

Enjoy your new love!


----------



## chanwhk (Apr 7, 2011)

Krys! said:


> She got over this stunt by the time she was 11-12 weeks. Chloe loves her crate - she sleeps in every night with the crate door open and everything.
> 
> Enjoy your new love!


Thanks.. i wanna make him like his crate and feel comfortable in it too~..


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

If you let him out when he barks and whines, he learns that barking gets him what he wants, even though it may take a while. Let him out only when he's quiet.


----------



## chanwhk (Apr 7, 2011)

GinnyinPA said:


> If you let him out when he barks and whines, he learns that barking gets him what he wants, even though it may take a while. Let him out only when he's quiet.


got that~! thanks~


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

The crate training will come in time. I wish I had good advice for you, but Tucker only cried for about 15 minutes on his second night home with us, so I was incredibly lucky about him sleeping in his crate. The first night he was so exhausted from all the change that he didn't make a peep. Good luck and keep the pictures of your adorable boy coming!


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

He is a cutie, and he will grow up to be very handsome. Congradutions.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

chanwhk said:


> His body's just creamy white.. (tho now its more brown due to dirt.. :）a little darker on the back and ears. Breeder said it won't grow to the color of the ear tho. As I was concern about that too. His father is basically creamy white all around and mother has a little darker ears


I was either typing my response or just missed the other picture of him and his pedigree. The coloring is much different in that picture. I imagine he will end up having similar color to his mother. It doesn't really matter though because he is very cute and I know he will be enjoyed even if he turns purple  Enjoy and keep us posted.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Get him tired in the evening.

Get into an evening routine. Even with my 9.5 month old- I still do the following:
At about 9:30 I give him a kong that has been filled with some canned pumpkin or canned dog food, mixed with kibble or veggies and placed in the freezer for several hours. He works on the kong for about 30 minutes and then kind of chills on the floor before bed. It's a routine and he likes it and it suits us. You can also give a kong with just a little bit in it while he's in his crate. He will begin to associate the crate with good things. I'd also suggest feeding him his meals in the crate. During the day, throw pieces of kibble in the crate and have him run in there after them. Make it fun. Soon the crate will be your BFF.

Your puppy looks nice and golden in color. I would expect him to be the color of his ears when he grows up. English Creme terminology is a sales gimmick, you can learn more by searching the forum.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

Almanac said:


> How is that an English cream color?


Not all "English" Golden's are white.



"Golden retriever breeders in England do not focus on “cream” colored dogs. They breed the whole dog, just as any knowledgeable American breeder. There is color in English bred dogs that is no different than the color found here in the States. The term “English Cream” is a misnomer. Considering most of the “white” goldens originate from Poland, Russia, Australia, and a few from Scotland, that’s kind of like saying you have a “German Rottweiler” from Korea."

"The breed type in England is different than the US. But it has nothing to with color or one having a more laid back temperament. The differences are in the overall dog and a conglomeration of small differences that change the look of the dog. To be honest, the average pet owner cannot identify these differences between the two types. They just pick the lighter dog without regard to the rest of the conformation."


English Cream Color Golden Retriever Facts


----------



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the information and replies on the color and the other picture.

Regardless, it is a very cute puppy. Have fun.


----------



## chanwhk (Apr 7, 2011)

jagmanbrg said:


> Not all "English" Golden's are white.
> 
> English Cream Color Golden Retriever Facts


I've read that too.. Kimba does seems to have minor differences from typical American breed like Bolder head, paws, shorter legs and thicker bone.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

My pup Bronte (four and a half months now) is an English Golden - (we don't use the word "cream" either). Her dad was all cream (he's from Scotland) and her mum is cream with gold. Bronte's coat is getting to be like her mum's. Her ears are also darker than her body, too.... also fairly normal. Like Kimba, the picture of her lying down on the pink blanket makes her ears seem REALLY dark, but it's the lighting. while they are darker than the rest of her, they're not nearly as dark as this picture seems to indicate.

Here's pics of her when she was really little and pics of her now - you can see she's very light coloured with darker ears and her 'mum' is visible in what I like to say is the paintbrush someone picked up and ran a strip of gold down her back! She's adorable what ever colour she is - as is Kimba!


----------

